# Solved: 9600GT very-low FPS - MW2



## nitishgera (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm having serious lag issues playing *Modern Warfare 2*, *NBA 2K10*, Borderlands and other games on my *Nvidia 9600 GT GPU*(ZOTAC)


Basically I am getting a very low frame rate. I do not have the exact FPS value but it is completely unplayable.


My driver is updated to the latest (*191.07*)


I had performed a fresh XP installation a couple of weeks back.


After that even FIFA 09 is giving me a lag and it used to run ultra smooth before.


I've played GTA4 at ~30 FPS previously on the same system


My graphic card is ~6-8 months old and i have had no problems before
Is it a hardware problem?
Is it a bad XP installation?

PLEASE HELP!!!!!

I've already defragmented my hard-drive, run CCleaner, removed all unnecessary startup applications.

*This is my HJT log:*

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 7:43:38 PM, on 11/18/2009
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP3 (6.00.2900.2180)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\sched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avguard.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avgnt.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - D:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5C255C8A-E604-49b4-9D64-90988571CECB} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\GRA8E1~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avgnt] "C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avgnt.exe" /min
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Malwarebytes Anti-Malware (reboot)] "C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbam.exe" /runcleanupscript
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\nView\nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {1E54D648-B804-468d-BC78-4AFFED8E262F} (System Requirements Lab) - http://www.nvidia.com/content/DriverDownload/srl/3.0.0.4/srl_bin/sysreqlab_nvd.cab
O18 - Protocol: grooveLocalGWS - {88FED34C-F0CA-4636-A375-3CB6248B04CD} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\GR99D3~1.DLL
O23 - Service: Avira AntiVir Scheduler (AntiVirSchedulerService) - Avira GmbH - C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\sched.exe
O23 - Service: Avira AntiVir Guard (AntiVirService) - Avira GmbH - C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avguard.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (nvsvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe

*
My System Specs*

*------------------
System Information
------------------*
Time of this report: 11/18/2009, 19:47:20
Machine name: NITISH
Operating System: Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 3 (2600.xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: MICRO-STAR INTERANTIONAL CO.,LTD
System Model: MS-7327
BIOS: Default System BIOS
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4000+, MMX, 3DNow (2 CPUs), ~2.1GHz
Memory: 2048MB RAM
Page File: 350MB used, 3079MB available
Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.2180 32bit Unicode

*---------------
Display Devices
---------------*
Card name: NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GT
Manufacturer: NVIDIA
Chip type: GeForce 9600 GT
DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0622&SUBSYS_104319DA&REV_A1
Display Memory: 512.0 MB
Current Mode: 1280 x 1024 (32 bit) (60Hz)
Monitor: Plug and Play Monitor
Monitor Max Res: 1600,1200
Driver Name: nv4_disp.dll
Driver Version: 6.14.0011.9107 (English)
DDI Version: 9 (or higher)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 9/27/2009 02:42:22, 5900416 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
VDD: n/a
Mini VDD: nv4_mini.sys
Mini VDD Date: 9/27/2009 16:12:22, 7655872 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B71E3E-4562-11CF-F959-483000C2CB35}
Vendor ID: 0x10DE
Device ID: 0x0622
SubSys ID: 0x104319DA
Revision ID: 0x00A1
Revision ID: 0x00A1
Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_C ModeMPEG2_D 
Deinterlace Caps: {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
Registry: OK
DDraw Status: Enabled
D3D Status: Enabled
AGP Status: Enabled
DDraw Test Result: Not run
D3D7 Test Result: Not run
D3D8 Test Result: Not run
D3D9 Test Result: Not run

P.S : I've attached my System Requirements Lab result for Modern Warfare 2.

*UPDATE* :

I've realized that the lag is spiked in nature.
Modern Warfare 2 runs beautifully for ~15seconds then it lags for ~5seconds.
Hope this helps


----------



## lilb (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi,
This could be a simple driver issue since your Operating system is optimized to run off of 180 drivers not 191, you should go to nvidia dot com and download the 180.48 whql drivers. Let me know if this helps. (btw also you will need to unistall your nvidia drivers before installing the older ones)


----------



## Tanis (May 30, 2006)

I wouldn't think there is a need to go back to a set of drivers that are almost a year old now when 191.07 are WinXP certified WHQL drivers!

Has it always been like this or has it run OK previously?


----------



## nitishgera (Nov 17, 2009)

Tanis said:


> I wouldn't think there is a need to go back to a set of drivers that are almost a year old now when 191.07 are WinXP certified WHQL drivers!
> 
> Has it always been like this or has it run OK previously?


Thank you for replying.
Like i said, before me re-installing Windows and formatting my drives all my games(Arkham Asylum, FIFA10, Crysis Warhead etc) ran at HIGHEST settings without any noticeable lag (and that is with the 191.07 drivers)


----------



## Tanis (May 30, 2006)

Im not in a position (either experience or certified on this forum) to comment on your HJT log so will try to think of some other options.

When was the last time you cleaned out your case? Dust build up can cause extra heat which can cause things like the GPU to slow / perform badly.

You could go to the following website and download Malwarebytes Anti Malware, install it, update it and then run a quick scan. This may or may not pick up some thing untoward on your system.

http://www.malwarebytes.org/mbam.php


----------



## nitishgera (Nov 17, 2009)

Ran Malawarebytes
Cleaned my GPU and my CPU

Not much of a difference, if at all.

My virus scan though, hangs in the middle of the scan and thus i am not able to complete it.

Should i go for a total format+re-installation?


----------



## nitishgera (Nov 17, 2009)

lilb said:


> Hi,
> This could be a simple driver issue since your Operating system is optimized to run off of 180 drivers not 191, you should go to nvidia dot com and download the 180.48 whql drivers. Let me know if this helps. (btw also you will need to unistall your nvidia drivers before installing the older ones)


*FINALLY*:
Turns out that it was a driver issue indeed. I rolled back my drivers from 191.07 to 175.19 and the lag in Modern Warfare 2 disappears completely.

But 175.19 being more than a year old causes the game to crash now and then.

I'm gonna report this on the Nvidia site and hope to find a stable driver soon.

Thank you for all the help


----------



## lilb (Sep 16, 2009)

nitishgera said:


> *FINALLY*:
> Turns out that it was a driver issue indeed. I rolled back my drivers from 191.07 to 175.19 and the lag in Modern Warfare 2 disappears completely.
> 
> But 175.19 being more than a year old causes the game to crash now and then.
> ...


Damn! I'm getting tired of being right..just kidding that'll never happen.
Happy to help!
BTW i said 180.48 drivers they'll work better than 175.19.


----------

